# C'est quoi Fink exactement ?



## yagoceron (23 Août 2003)

Excusez-moi cette question de poireau mais je pige pas.

Ça sert à recompiler des programmes fait pour Linux pour qu'ils fonctionnent sur OS X.

Je suis pas sûr que ce soit ça non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais au cas où j'ai tout bon (ouais génial !!!) ben :
1) est-ce que c'est compliqué ?
2) ça marche bien, les logiciels recompilés (quel est le taux de réussite ?)

J'ai fait une recherche mais j'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse et le site de Fink c'est un peu de l´hébreux pour moi.


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2003)

Fink sert à installer des logiciels opensource(déjà compilés) pour les faire tourner sur Mac OS X grâce à X11(système XFree86).
Et oui ça marche et perso j'adore Le Gimp.
On peut aussi installer KDE et  OpenOffice .Ca n'est pas très compliqué, tu peux suivre  ce tutoriel (les versions sont "anciennes", cherche les mises à jour).
Voilà !


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Août 2003)

Pour chaque logiciel, tu as quelqu'un qui responsable de son portage et qui avant de le rendre disponible dans Fink a vérifié que ça marchait bien : je n'ai jamais eu de problème ni avec ce que j'ai compilé chez moi, ni avec un binaire.

Si fink parait compliqué, Darwinports représente une alternative et était d'ailleurs présent sur les CD de Panther si j'ai bien lu :
http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/


----------



## yagoceron (25 Août 2003)

Bon ça m'a l'air bien compliqué mais merci d'éclairer ma lanterne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc à priori n'importe quel logiciel pour linux peut être facilement porté à OS X ?


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Août 2003)

dans le principe, oui; maintenant je ne sais pas si c'est toujours facile, ça dépend vraiment du logiciel.


----------



## iManu (1 Septembre 2003)

Quelques petites précisions...
Oui, sur le principe, Fink se propose de 'porter' des logiciels écrits pour unix ou linux sur nos macs.
En gros, 'unix' c'est un peu vaste, et chaque parfum d'unix (Sun, IBM, SG, etc...) a des caractéristiques propres - donc adapter pour une autre architecture (matériel + système + compilateur) n'est aps toujours évident. Et c'est là que le projet Fink est génial !

Mais...
1) il n'est pas sur que tu aies BESOIN de ces softs, alors, la première des choses à faire, c'est de voir un peu les différents packages proposés, et tu te fais une idée toi même...
Mon sentiment, c'est que les packages correspondent le plus souvent à des besoins de pros (scientifiques par exemple) habitués au monde linux/unix.

2) Il n'est pas nécessaire de passer par X11, même si pas mal de packages l'utilisent.

3) l'install est très facile (surtout si tu utilises FinkCommander, que j'aime beaucoup pour son côté 'mac'), mais il faut quand même avoir des notions de base unix (terminal, .tcshrc, etc...).

4) je mets de côté 2 applications potentiellement 'grand public', the Gimp (pour remplacer éventuellement photoshop) et OpenOffice (starOffice? je sais plus) pour remplacer MSoffice. Il me semble (mais je me trompe peut-être) qu'OpenOffice est pas encore au top - et en tout cas pas crédible dans le cadre d'une utilisation professionelle exclusive (c'est à dire en remplacement de MS Office). Reste the Gimp. J'utilise pas, mais j'en ai entendu dire pas mal de bien - mais courbe d'apprentissage pentue ! A toi de voir si tu en as besoin. Dans l'affirmative, Fink est UNE des possibilités d'install de the Gimp, il y en a d'autres.

En résumé, Fink c'est super, mais il faut savoir si tu en as besoin ou non...
Pour ceux qui - comme moi - doivent travailler dans un environnement unix/linux et qui aimeraient disposer des softs/librairies disponibles dans ces mondes sur leurs macs, c'est à la fois indispensable ET facile d'install.


----------



## yagoceron (2 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour ta réponse iManu.

Ça reste bien complexe tout ça mais bon j'y penserais dans le futur


----------

